# Education Transcript Problem!!!



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

Hello, 

Well, I took this forums advice regarding taking small steps and I sent off my application via CFVRC last Friday and already received confirmation of my file being selected for further processing. So yay. ;D I'll be receiving a call next week or calling them if I haven't yet heard from them to schedule the CFAT.

Now the issue is, and I am just finding this out now to my own shock, that I didn't graduate high school. I mean, I went to the ceremony, I received a diploma, etc. And I got my high school transcript now and I am 2 credits short of the requirement!! :crybaby:

In Alberta where I finished high school you need 100 credits to graduate and I only have 98. Now I'm considering doing some sort of catch up to get two credits? But now I live in BC? not your problem, ill figure that one out.

What I need help with is I indicated High School Graduate on my application and now when I go in I have to self-declare as what? Grade 10 Sc-Mth I guess? I'll probably just talk to them but a heads up is always nice...

This new turn of events doesn't close off my chosen trades: 1. Com Eng & 2. Infmn - but I imagine it will make my file a lot less competitive.  :-[

If I nail the CFAT and PT stuff, have a good interview, etc, does that do a lot to make you more competitive? 

Hahaha, I cant even believe this! I thought I've been graduated from high school for 4 years. :facepalm:

Anyway, any suggestions or comments should be appreciated.
Thanks for reading 

PS - btw I have prior experience as a welder and labourer, like, 6 years worth of work experience, meaning I am mechanically inclined. I thought I was intelligent too but...now I figure this out. Go figure. Will prior work experience in a related field act as merit like a degree for an officer would? Just wondering gents


----------



## spacey (19 Nov 2013)

I would seriously question your former highschool.  Something went wrong when you graduated.  How could you 'graduate' and receive your diploma without being eligible.  

I would make first contact with your highschool to determine your options, look into getting into night school for obtaining your two courses.  Then be honest with your recruiter.


----------



## ComDvr13 (19 Nov 2013)

spacey said:
			
		

> I would seriously question your former highschool.  Something went wrong when you graduated.  How could you 'graduate' and receive your diploma without being eligible.
> 
> I would make first contact with your highschool to determine your options, look into getting into night school for obtaining your two courses.  Then be honest with your recruiter.



Right? I couldnt believe it. I sat through the whole ceremony, did the cap and gown and cross the stage to shake hands with the principal and receive a diploma, still have it too...

Anway, each course was either 3 or 5 Credits so I'd only have to do one part-time course, pretty easy, but it'd have to be an albertan course I think - to count. Good advice though Ill speak to the high school. Thanks


----------



## KerryBlue (19 Nov 2013)

I'm sure you could do an online course that is accredited in Alberta. I know while I was in high school I took an online course just in case one of my marks wasn't so great. Google Alberta Online High School and I'm sure you'll find something. I ended up graduating with more credits then i need which was 30 and I had something like 32 or 33. But anyways, I think spacey is correct and you should first contact your high school to find out what happened and if not just enroll in an online course and have it added to you academic transcript. 

Good luck


----------



## Emilio (19 Nov 2013)

Go into that high school and demand to know why you were not graduated, and even if they give you a bunch of b.s bureaucratic answers. Keep grilling them until they tell you the truth, not being told you didn't graduate is an absolute failure on their part.

Also go over your high school courses and see how many you passed/failed maybe they made a mistake, you shouldn't have to pay for their screw up.


----------



## nn1988 (20 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Go into that high school and demand to know why you were not graduated, and even if they give you a bunch of b.s bureaucratic answers. Keep grilling them until they tell you the truth, not being told you didn't graduate is an absolute failure on their part.



He's already aware why... 


			
				ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> In Alberta where I finished high school you need 100 credits to graduate and I only have 98.





			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> even if they give you a bunch of b.s bureaucratic answers. Keep grilling them until they tell you the truth, not being told you didn't graduate is an absolute failure on their part.



What?  :



			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> Also go over your high school courses and see how many you passed/failed maybe they made a mistake, you shouldn't have to pay for their screw up.



Contriving remedy... Let's see if they can review that 98 for a 97 for you.


----------



## Tape (20 Nov 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> This new turn of events doesn't close off my chosen trades: 1. Com Eng & 2. Infmn - but I imagine it will make my file a lot less competitive.  :-[
> 
> If I nail the CFAT and PT stuff, have a good interview, etc, does that do a lot to make you more competitive?
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you're applying to the Regular Force, if so, from what I read, you won't be doing the physical test, like the Reserves does, during your application process. You'll be doing it after (if) you get the call for your trade. If you want to make your application stand out, go volunteer while you finish up those credits of yours. You still have a lot of time to improve your application.

Good luck.


----------



## Emilio (20 Nov 2013)

> Quote from: Emilio on Yesterday at 16:10:31
> 
> Go into that high school and demand to know why you were not graduated, and even if they give you a bunch of b.s bureaucratic answers. Keep grilling them until they tell you the truth, not being told you didn't graduate is an absolute failure on their part.
> 
> ...



1. I meant why was he not told that he didn't graduate at the time of his ceremony.

2. It is a failure on the part of the school for not telling him he didn't graduate, he deserves to know who screwed up and why.

3. It's not a contravening remedy it is entirely possible they missed counting some of his classes or skipped over some form of work experience. If his credits can go down to 97 from a 98 it is entirely possible to go from a 98 to a 100.


----------



## nn1988 (20 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> 1. I meant why was he not told that he didn't graduate at the time of his ceremony.
> 
> 2. It is a failure on the part of the school for not telling him he didn't graduate, he deserves to know who screwed up and why.
> 
> 3. It's not a contravening remedy it is entirely possible they missed counting some of his classes or skipped over some form of work experience. If his credits can go down to 97 from a 98 it is entirely possible to go from a 98 to a 100.



101 of High School Graduation > 

It is entirely plausible to get a "certificate of completion"; one can finish and pass the twelfth grade but not officially "graduate" because he/she didn't pass the final exams.

And what is this "b.s bureaucratic answers" you're referring to? Do you speak from experience or just some vouching generalities?


----------



## BlueShield (22 Nov 2013)

Tape said:
			
		

> You'll be doing it after (if) you get the call for your trade. If you want to make your application stand out, go volunteer while you finish up those credits of yours. You still have a lot of time to improve your application.
> 
> Good luck.



I told and showed my volunteer experience(volunteer letters / certificates or proofs) to  my interviewer and other recruiter. They doesn't care about it. They said, it doesn't help at all.


----------



## Milhouse (22 Nov 2013)

The interviewer told me to try to volunteer at an aircraft museum to up my file, which i am doing. There's a guy volunteering too, who just got out of the air force. He said it doesn't matter at all. But I trust the recruiter more, anything I can do to get in.

Guess it all depends on the recruiter.


----------



## BlueShield (22 Nov 2013)

Milhouse said:
			
		

> The interviewer told me to try to volunteer at an aircraft museum to up my file, which i am doing. There's a guy volunteering too, who just got out of the air force. He said it doesn't matter at all. But I trust the recruiter more, anything I can do to get in.
> 
> Guess it all depends on the recruiter.


i don't know... i asked some of them, they said my volunteer won't help, no file updates```


----------



## marinemech (22 Nov 2013)

each file may be different, they may make suggestions on what you are lacking to make your file more competitive, if they tell you to volunteer at an aircraft museum, that may be a big hint


----------



## Milhouse (22 Nov 2013)

LOL, what that my file sucks  ;D


----------



## ComDvr13 (22 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys, turns out Com Eng just closed :/ as selection date was Nov 21st I believe (now the 22nd)

So either I complete my application (CFAT Tuesday Nov 26th CFRC Victoria) and get a job offer for 2nd Choice as Infmn if all goes well...quickly...before its also closed until next spring. 

Or I hopefully get merit listed and next april when they do spring selections Com Eng opens up (or at this point if not I would definitely take Infantry if it too is open, or then again, yet a longer wait  ) and I have made myself more competitive with volunteering, maybe doing online correspondence for the last 2 credits, and that would also give me time to work on my debt a bit with a better jobI have lined up if app goes cold until 2014. Then I can get even more fit to try for an exempt on Expres Test in BMQ  8) I need to get my running way way wayyyy better.



Thanks again fellas


----------



## Milhouse (22 Nov 2013)

At the interview they said AVN positions, were also selected probably at the same time as yours. So I was never gonna make it. So ya, I'm too hoping for spring selections also.


----------



## marinemech (22 Nov 2013)

@ComDvr13 

never say never, someone may decline or fail to answer back and you may never know you may be the next person on the Waiting list.

@Milhouse 

that was what i thought about my file, i figured it was shimming up the AC unit in some office


----------



## Milhouse (22 Nov 2013)

So whats up with your file?


----------



## marinemech (22 Nov 2013)

just waiting to hear back about selections that passed on the 21st, i think i got it, but will have to wait and see, its been a long 16 months


----------



## ComDvr13 (22 Nov 2013)

Good luck Mar.mech and Milhouse!

Im going to just keep applying myself to make my file more competitive and increase my overall fitness and continue preparing for what I hope to be a long and exciting career. 

I am grateful for These forums at Army.ca and thanks to everyone who contributes :cdnsalute:


----------



## Okanagan Guy (26 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> just waiting to hear back about selections that passed on the 21st, i think i got it, but will have to wait and see, its been a long 16 months



Any news?!?! I'm vicariously living through you guys lol. My file has been delayed.


----------



## marinemech (26 Nov 2013)

Nothing yet, bit I have good vibes, that I will be leaving in a few months


----------



## Jayrickson (26 Nov 2013)

How the heck are selection dates found? 
I haven't heard anything other than "You will be contacted shortly for interview, your trade is hurting for people badly"... 

Although, apparently I am missing 1 Pre-Req course for a few on my "list" (incl. my ACTUAL #1 pick listed below) so I am signing up for some online courses.
I wish there were some sort of challenge test to eliminate that (I thought the CFAT may have been part of that!)


----------



## marinemech (26 Nov 2013)

Jayrickson said:
			
		

> How the heck are selection dates found?
> I haven't heard anything other than "You will be contacted shortly for interview, your trade is hurting for people badly"...
> 
> Although, apparently I am missing 1 Pre-Req course for a few on my "list" (incl. my ACTUAL #1 pick listed below) so I am signing up for some online courses.
> I wish there were some sort of challenge test to eliminate that (I thought the CFAT may have been part of that!)



short answer, they cannot be found, this is all back office stuff for CFRC HQ, some trades are like that, they may be looking for 15 people and may only have 5 that apply. MARENGMECH is one of the trades that not many people i think look into, as its a "dirty trade" as sometimes you may need to go into a tight and oily place to fix something


----------



## Jayrickson (26 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> short answer, they cannot be found, this is all back office stuff for CFRC HQ, some trades are like that, they may be looking for 15 people and may only have 5 that apply. MARENGMECH is one of the trades that not many people i think look into, as its a "dirty trade" as sometimes you may need to go into a tight and oily place to fix something



Same with Avionics, apparently! I have been "steered" towards it, twice (I am ok with it, though!)
MARENG was one of the trades I was considering. I haven't been around boats/ships long enough to truly know how I'd feel about it, though. 
The few times I have been, I was not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## marinemech (26 Nov 2013)

my interests in Marine Peaked when i went to School in 2011/2012 as i was # 203 for a Automotive tech course in the Community College


----------

